# More Art By Me (some nudity due to classical subjects)



## Elenagance (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## terrib (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow...those are good! Have you taken art classes? If yes, where? 

Off subject: Your avatar/picture looks like Penny on the Big Bang Theory, lol


----------



## Elenagance (Aug 3, 2011)

HelloI am predominately self taught although I have started to take small classes at hunter college here in NYC. I've only had two semesters of classical training but it's still very muche learning and practicing by myself.I remember her from a show from my childhood years. I guess we do sort of have semble each otherMany thanks !!


----------



## W D King (Aug 17, 2011)

Wowzers.  Can definitely see your style.  I like it!  Very well done!


----------



## Elenagance (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh wow ! Thank you so much! It's good to have at least a rough idea for a style at this initial level which I feel I'm on.

Thanks again


----------



## MJ Preston (Aug 17, 2011)

Your use of shading accents the pencil drawings very nicely. Do you paint as well?


----------



## Elenagance (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you very much! I enjoy the pencils many abilities in a good hand.
I do but most of my paintings are not documented unfortunately.


----------

